# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Do you wear rings?

## FireIsTheCleanser

I don't. I feel too weird with them.

----------


## GunnyHighway

I don't. A clumsy as I can be, I'm sure I'd end up degloving my finger within a month of wearing one.

Guess I'm never getting married  ::D: 


EDIT

This is what degloving is if you're not sure. NSFL. GOREY. AS. FUCK.
http://www.documentingreality.com/fo...ries-ring1.jpg

----------


## SmileyFace

Yesh I do  ::D:

----------


## Kirsebaer

I usually wear 2 rings.. one on my middle finger (left hand) and one on my thumb (right hand)

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I've never really been one for ornamentation of any kind, but rings in particular make me paranoid about getting one stuck on my finger somehow.

----------


## James

Nope.  Had a very cool wedding ring that stayed on my finger from the time we were married until 18 years later.  After I realized she had given up and there was no hope (she was sleeping around) I walked into a pawn shop and hocked it.

----------


## Rawr

Nope. They make my finger itch. Any type of jewelry makes me itch though. That's why I wonder what I'll do if I'm ever engaged or married one day. I'd probably only wear the ring out in public & take it off at home.

----------


## Chloe

Normally no, however I have become partial to borrowing my boyfriends ring haha

----------


## L

don't have any to wear. I used to have a clada ring my aunt gave me but she messed that relationship so I stopped wearing it

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I've got one, mainly just to have something else to fiddle with when I'm anxious. I'd like to have more but I feel like they look funny on my short fingers.  ::\:

----------


## SmileyFace

I used to not be able to wear rings without losing them. I'd take them off real quick to wash my hands after using the (public) restroom, and I'd forget about it. I'd walk off not having ever taking my ring with me. I had this awesome mood ring back in middle school that I loved to bits... and I left it in the locker room restroom  ::(:  When I came back the end of the day when I realized I lost it, it was no longer there.

----------


## Yossarian

No. I'm not interested in jewelry.

----------


## merc

I only used to wear my wedding ring; however after 3 pregnancies my fingers got bigger and I never had it re-sized.

----------


## Chantellabella

Yep. 6 or 7 usually. And 14 earrings. I was up to 24 earrings, but had to cut back to look "more mature."

----------


## Chloe

Can only imagine how mad metal detectors went when you walked through with all of that on haha I always wanted to get another ear pierced (just on one in each ear ATM)

----------


## enfield

no. not after the times i got them traumatically stuck on my fingers and we had to use lotion to get it off. i feel like when i was younger there were so many rings all around me. like everyone was wearing rings and i was noticing their rings and trying on a good amount of rings too. there were the fake plastic rings from those toy dispensers but also real ones. i don't think like people would normally let me try theirs on (a lot of times they haven't even removed them in years and couldn't even if they wanted to since its on so tightly) so i don't really know where i was getting them from. but i was trying some on, i know that. but then at some point i guess i stopped noticing them. i'm pretty sure people are still wearing them, correct me if i'm wrong, marriages may be on the decline but there's lots of other kinds of rings that people wear for different reasons. maybe it's because when you're a kid you're holding the hands of adults a lot and their hands are practically in your face so you're bound to see their rings and they're shiny and kids are interested in shiny things. plus it's kind of a form of dressing up which kids like to do.

----------


## SmileyFace

> no. not after the times i got them traumatically stuck on my fingers and we had to use lotion to get it off.



Omg I hate it when this happens in STORES. lol I remember trying out rings that were placed by the cashier. I couldn't get one off, and the cashier lady was looking at me funny. I eventually got it out... after like 5 minutes.... 5 long minutes. It was embarrassing.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

No, I'm a bit of a germaphobe and wash my hands a lot. I'd have to take the ring off each time.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Yes I wear two.  One is a channel ring that has his birthstone (sapphire) and diamonds and another that celebrates our 15 years together.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Can only imagine how mad metal detectors went when you walked through with all of that on haha I always wanted to get another ear pierced (just on one in each ear ATM)



I just started not wearing them when I was flying. The people behind me would start sighing and looking at me like, WTF?

----------


## Chloe

Haha fun times at the airport 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

I don't, I don't like the feel of anything on my hands.

----------


## UndercoverAngel

I wear my engagement ring and wedding ring everyday. I collect gem stones, and have a pretty big collection of gem stone rings, but don't wear them. They stay in a jewelry box.

----------


## HoldTheSea

I recently got engaged and I wear an engagement ring and we still wear our promise rings. I also have piercings if that counts.

----------


## lethargic nomad

I like the way they look but no.  I wash my hands a lot and rings would interfere with that.  Wear earrings pretty often.  Shopping for cheap jewelry is fun, unlike clothing.

----------


## 1

Never,unless it has the ability to travel through time.

----------


## Otherside

Nope, I generally don't wear anything ob my hands/wrists. For some reason they irritate ne and I end up taking then off. I'm annoying hypersensitive. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## PinkButterfly

RING FREAK!! I love them and what I do is rotate them wear them for a few days then switch up. I love Pink rings and Purple and yes all gem stones lol.. FREAK I AM!

----------


## Cornholio

Nope. Not much a jewelery person.

Sent from Burger World

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm actually thinking of getting this one, in memory of someone.....

ScriptureofRuthRing.jpg

----------


## Antidote

Rarely. I did wear one a few years ago for like a whole year straight though. I don't even know where it is now though.

----------


## Cuchculan

I have two. One normal one and one with the crest of the football team I support. Can't say I wear them daily. I find they can go out of my mind for a long time. Then I will wear them again for a few months.

----------

